
MochiKit.Animator with demos (the end is the best) - socmoth
http://gr.ayre.st/~grayrest/animator/animator.html
======
palish
I found writing something like this to be one of the natural steps in a pure
javascript client. People can do a lot more than they realize with javascript.
On my website, http://www.classbug.com , the fade effects, the transition
effects, and the disclosure button rotations are all done with an animating
value from 0 to 1 (though not using KochiKit.Animator).

That's only the beginning though. Dynamic tree views, color selectors, etc..
You should build a framework of components to insert into your web
application.

